# Help with Sound on Annie



## TrainHigh (Mar 1, 2009)

Hi, I bought a White Pass Annie and Tender and the sound is not working on it. What can I do to troubleshoot it? I think it may have worked at one point and quit but I can't remember. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

1. Did you put a battery in the tender? Did you check it?
2. Did you plug it in to the locomotive?
3. Is the switch in the On position? (I don't remember which way is ON! Try both!)


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

To elaborate on Mark's questions . . . 

1. The battery goes under the water hatch and must be the right way round. 

2. You don't need to plug it in to test it. The plug is only the chuff trigger circuit, so take a paper clip or other small bit of wire and push one end into each side of the tender-loco plug. 

3. The switch is part of the volume control. From fully anti-clock, turn it clockwise and you should get a small click (on/off) then more volume. 

If you still don't hear nuthin', take the tender apart (recessed screws from underneath - pretty obvious) and check the wires to the speaker, etc.


----------



## TrainHigh (Mar 1, 2009)

Aha! Well I feel pretty stupid, there was no battery in it. I thought it got power from the wire that goes to the Loco and didn't even know it used a batt. I robbed one from a smoke detector and it works. 

The volume is not very loud (even with the volume all the way up) but I think the batt is about dead, so maybe it will get a little bit louder with a new one. If not then one of these days I may get some kind of louder sound system that also has a whistle. Thanks for the help!


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder, put the battery back in the smoke detector!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

This is my own personal opinion so take that as a caveat but I would ditch that simplistic "chuff" as quickly as possible! The chuff isn't very realistic (I'm being kind here) and there isn't any bell or whistle! The Annie is perhaps the best value that you will get in Large Scale as it is very near _Spectrum _standards for detailing! Bachmann doesn't add sound to their _Spectrum_ locomotives. Adding sound will increase the cost by $150 or more but _it is worth it!!_ Unfortunately, Bachmann has chosen to continue to offer this cheap "chuff" unit in it's Annie series of Big Haulers. It doesn't belong in an Annie! It was designed to enhance an all-plastic early version of the Big Hauler by giving it rudimentary sound but has become technologically inadequate for this level of model locomotive. With the addition of a proper digital sound system, the Annie joins the ranks of the other popular Bachmann engines and holds it's own in side by side comparisons!

Here is an Annie with minor mods:










Compare with a modified_ Spectrum_ Connie:


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

If not then one of these days I may get some kind of louder sound system 

george Schreyer has a bunch of suggested modifications on his 'tips' page: 
*http://www.girr.org/girr/tips/tips1..._tips.html* 

I did a few mods, like adding the capacitor to make a better chuff, and they work as he says. But is still isn't as good as an aftermarket sound system, like Sierra or Phoenix. The bell/whistle does need a trigger though, so if you're on track power you have some head-scratching to do.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah! There I think I can help! Go r/c battery or go DCC! Each has triggers that will allow you to control the bell, whistles, blow downs and DCC has even more functions! The digital sound systems add a whole new dimension to the model railroading experience!


----------



## TrainHigh (Mar 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder I do need to buy some more 9v batteries. (I have other 2 more smoke alarms). 

This train is on an elevated layout that I never touch, it's pulling 4 lighted coaches with metal wheels and you can barely hear the sound now. It sits up there still 99% of the time and I occasionally turn it on when guests come over or to dust off the track. I don't want to have alot of controls, as it is right now I have the power box plugged into a remote control AC outlet and i just hit the remote button and it starts running. I'd like it to stay just as easy to use except be louder and it would be cool if it would blow a steam whistle every once in a while while it was running. What is the best route to go for that? Thanks.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

We all have our preferences with sound systems. For me, I decided it was worth the $250 for a phoenix 2k2 system for my steam engines. There are cheaper systems, the Dalee system comes to mind.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

While the Dallee is cheaper, you do not get as much. 

Dallee only can play one sound at a time, Phoenix plays chuff and others at the same time. 

Phoenix does have DCC built in, but analog users do not need this feature. 

Phoenix has a good library of US sounds and can be reloaded and configured with the computer interface.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

and you can barely hear the sound now 
Is the volume knob turned all the way ? The volume is adjustable. . . 

For an occasional whistle, there's the "HQ" modules from ITTCo: 
http://www.ironpeng.com/ipe/ittmainindex.htm


----------



## TrainHigh (Mar 1, 2009)

Yes I had the volume turned all the way up, it was still really quiet. The problem is now solved, I bought some new batteries for the train and detector and now it's plenty loud! 

Thanks for the link to the ITTCo, that's exactly what I need now that the sound is louder. A couple of detectors around the track and that would work good, and the price is reasonable.


----------

